# Eclipse: Jar Library -> Web Projekt



## jtom (6. Feb 2008)

... ich möchte erst einmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle sagen.
Seit ein paar Tagen arbeite ich mich in die Web Programmierung mit Eclipse ein. Vorher habe ich mit Netbeans/xCode gearbeitet, und ich komme einfach nicht unter Eclipse 3.3.x mit dem Build Path klar.

Eclipse erkennt meine Klasse auch die ich in die Jar Datei gepackt habe, allerdings meldet Tomcat die Klasse fehlt. Wenn diese Jar Datei hinzugefügt wurde, ist sie nicht in "WEB-INF/lib" anzutreffen. Daher habe ich mal auf Import geklickt und sie hinzugefügt. Ebenfalls der selbe Fehler.

Tomcat:

```
test.pack.klasse cannot be resolved to a type
```

Eclipse finde ich schon so recht toll, nur manchmal ist es ein bisschen anders.  
Währe toll wenn mir jemand eine Hilfestellung zu meinem Problem geben könnte.

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## HLX (9. Feb 2008)

Bei Eclipse mit Web Tools Plugin (WTP):

Projekt anklicken --> rechte Maustaste --> Properties --> J2EE Module Dependencies

Hier das entsprechende JAR oder Java-Projekt hinzufügen.


----------



## LXUS (17. Aug 2010)

Beitrag gelöscht - falsche Stelle


----------



## LXUS (17. Aug 2010)

Beitrag gelöscht - falsche Stelle


----------

